# Anyone working tomorrow??



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

So , how many of you guys will be working on Satruday??? 
I am pretty sure I will be fooling around doing a few emergency calls.
someone will be crying about cold water tomorrow morning... 

what is the going rate for x-mas eve 

tripple time plus tips for me...:thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Not on your life... my time is to valuable


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll be out tomorrow. No extra charge. I'm just happy to be working.... HOHOHO!!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't mind working tomorrow, it's christmas day I have issue with. 

Tomorrow, about 3 service calls is really the icing on the cake... make me feel warm and fuzzy all over.


When 5pm rolls around though, it's time to relax, let plumbing be as it may, come another day.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Why wouldn't we? Last year I worked thanksgiving, Christmas eve, Christmas day, New Years Eve, and New Years day :yes:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm hoping the man up stairs sends me a couple of jobs tomorrow for Christmas:thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Off work Friday Saturday Sunday and Monday Yea buddy!!!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm working 8 hours and getting paid for twenty.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I put up an ad on my facebook page asking people if they knew anybody who were in a really bad rut, needed plumbing work and REALLY couldn't afford a plumber. I told them to message me a name, number, type of problem they were having, and a little back ground story. 

I'm sifting through all the bull****ters and POS people who want a handout, and the people who CAN help themselves but won't. I'm looking for the people who REALLY need some help this holiday season. So far I have 3 calls that I'm going to go do tomorrow, free of charge. (out of about 60 messages I've recieved)

One person emailed me, 8 people living in the house. Out of the 8, 3 are pregnant, and nobody has a job. The first part of their message said, "So your giving out free plumbing? That's great." I didn't even respond. Sorry, but you dug your hole, now you can sleep in it. 

It's the season for giving, and if nothing else it will make me feel good. Not to mention I'm going to spam the hell out of it on my facebook page with plenty of before/after pictures and storys. Hearts and minds.  :thumbup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I'm working 8 hours and getting paid for twenty.


Now that's a sweet deal!!!


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm supposed to be on call for the week. I alternate days with my shift partner, but he got someone to cover his shift. Earlier last week my supervisor says to me, "If someone is willing to cover your shift, by all means go ahead," so I find a willing younger apprentice . I remind dispatch at the end of the day today, that I'm off call this week and buddy is covering me. Dispatch says, "Well, he's not as experienced as you, so if **** hits the fan you are going to have to come in, so keep your phone on."

I turned it off once I hung up. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm not working I kicked my guys loose till the 28th, most of them have been working 6 days a week for 3 months. Today we finished a rush radiant job, 2 days 7500' of pipe, they are used a special concrete mix which is not supposed to crack anywhere, tomorrow they are flooding the area under 8" of water to help curing.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll be working. I've got to wrap up a little project that I started today and we'll see if something else comes in. I'm answering the phone on Sunday too but we'll see how my attitude is. 






Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I'll be working. I've got to wrap up a little project that I started today and we'll see if something else comes in. I'm answering the phone on Sunday too but we'll see how my attitude is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll keep the phone on but didn't book anything. Thought I might have a light day today but cranked till dark. That's fine with me.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Phone is on but Im not shy about expressing the extra ho ho ho tax!


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Traveling out of town to see my parents. They love their granddaughter.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Now that's a sweet deal!!!


I work for the railroad. Between Sat. and Sun. I will get paid 28 hours for 8 hours worked, even though Sun. is my normal off day.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We worked half a day today and closed on Monday.

If we are needed, they better be an existing customer or they're out of luck. In any event, it will be very expensive.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Since we're a two man shop I think I'll give myself and my partner a Christmas Raise:thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I work for the railroad. Between Sat. and Sun. I will get paid 28 hours for 8 hours worked, even though Sun. is my normal off day.


What do u do for the rr


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Wife is with FedEx so she's on all day . I'm working and don't mind at all !! Feels good , people are thankful . Merry Christmas ALL !


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Dun' Right said:


> I put up an ad on my facebook page asking people if they knew anybody who were in a really bad rut, needed plumbing work and REALLY couldn't afford a plumber. I told them to message me a name, number, type of problem they were having, and a little back ground story.
> 
> I'm sifting through all the bull****ters and POS people who want a handout, and the people who CAN help themselves but won't. I'm looking for the people who REALLY need some help this holiday season. So far I have 3 calls that I'm going to go do tomorrow, free of charge. (out of about 60 messages I've recieved)
> 
> ...



I love this idea, I wish I would have thought of it sooner. I will want to do this next year.

Congrats to you!

If the phone rings and its a true emergency and the customer is willing to pay enough to make it worth my while to leave my family, I will go out.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll go out for existing customers only. Kitchen line already this morning, normal charges.

wookie


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

wookie said:


> I'll go out for existing customers only. Kitchen line already this morning, normal charges.
> 
> wookie


No wonder your customers love you so much Phil.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

On a football day? Yea right!


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Just curious how busy you all were today? I did 2 calls. A plugged main line and the other was a pinhole leak on a 1/2 copper elbow in the wall underneath the kitchen sink. Nothing too major but at least the phone rang. :yes:


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> Just curious how busy you all were today? I did 2 calls. A plugged main line and the other was a pinhole leak on a 1/2 copper elbow in the wall underneath the kitchen sink. Nothing too major but at least the phone rang. :yes:


No calls today, hopefully none tomorrow. We"re closed Monday but I need to make some dough, Santa is hurtin!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I worked all day running gas pipe. My customer just bought a forclosed home and his brother is staying there while it's being renovated. My customer didn't seem too eager to get things going but I thought his brother would appreciate hot water for Christmas so I banged the gas out today and fired up the water heater. Regular rates. No calls came in today.






Paul


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's my day


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I shut the whole shop down all next week. :thumbup: Only a true crisis will open the doors.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

No calls today


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What do u do for the rr


Train inspections and rail car repair.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Did three calls. One was a not so handy home owner who pulled the brass right out of a moen 1222 cartridge. Then he realized he was in over his head. Yes I helped him and no I didn't stick it to him. It's Christmas!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

hroark2112 said:


> Here's my day



I rolled up on one with a no hot water complaint. Saw water spraying from the heat exchanger. Saw no isolation valves so I know it was never descaled in 6 years. Funny thing is that while the manual never required valves, no one on subsequent visits from the installer mentioned the need for them or updates from the manufacturer.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

No calls came in for me today...

that means tomorrow is gonna be ugly


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Got 2 more calls today one was a Water Heater leaking from the bottom of the tank so it was a simple swap out. The other was an estimate for a Tankless install. I swear these people should at least look at the prices of tankless units before calling a plumber asking prices. The guy said he was thinking it shouldn't cost more than $1500 labor and material. :blink:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Train inspections and rail car repair.


 

I almost took a job like this back in the early 90's in Corbin Kentucky. Everything was stick weld, only cutting tools were a torch, and you had to get good quick, otherwise you become a welder that gets nowhere fast.

Pay was $13 to start in the early 90's but you got to $17 real quick, like in 3-4 years because the work was extremely hot, extremely dirty and dangerous. 

That wage back in the early 90's is good money for basic welding knowledge. The problem was the turnover rate that kept those positions open year round.

I almost took a job with BFI repairing steel dumpsters, half of those guys were already deaf and said most times you're working on dirty contaminated steel, even with pressure cleaning the weld areas.

Then I was offered a job on the spot two counties away welding cattle gates as they said the way I was using the mig they knew I could work with thin metal.

I didn't get the job because I either forgot to call back or something... I like to weld but now that I got years behind me, my eyes would be shot being a welder all those years. 

Going blind isn't fun.... that's why I'm concerned this year about all the welding I have going. :cool2:


----------



## kunder3006 (May 26, 2011)

open, double time charged and folks are real happy with it, they understand what they are pulling you away from, in whole most folks feel that way.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I almost took a job like this back in the early 90's in Corbin Kentucky. Everything was stick weld, only cutting tools were a torch, and you had to get good quick, otherwise you become a welder that gets nowhere fast.
> 
> Pay was $13 to start in the early 90's but you got to $17 real quick, like in 3-4 years because the work was extremely hot, extremely dirty and dangerous.
> 
> ...


I might fire up the welder on the truck twice a week, usually to tack weld a bolt to a nut, but I have always done a lot of welding, and I have no eye problems from it, I always use state of the art welding hoods.

Spend the money on a good self darkening hood.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> Got 2 more calls today one was a Water Heater leaking from the bottom of the tank so it was a simple swap out. The other was an estimate for a Tankless install. I swear these people should at least look at the prices of tankless units before calling a plumber asking prices. The guy said he was thinking it shouldn't cost more than $1500 labor and material. :blink:


Isn't that fun? Despite having zero knowledge on the subject, they think they know what anything should cost.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Isn't that fun? Despite having zero knowledge on the subject, they think they know what anything should cost.


Of course he does I am in the Silicon Valley he was and engineer they know everything:no:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> Got 2 more calls today one was a Water Heater leaking from the bottom of the tank so it was a simple swap out. The other was an estimate for a Tankless install. I swear these people should at least look at the prices of tankless units before calling a plumber asking prices. The guy said he was thinking it shouldn't cost more than $1500 labor and material. :blink:


Did that azz hat really call you for an estimate on Christmas day ?
Takes a lot of nerve to waist someones time on a non emergency on Christmas.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Did that azz hat really call you for an estimate on Christmas day ?
> Takes a lot of nerve to waist someones time on a non emergency on Christmas.


Yep I hit him with a service charge but I mean seriously. The only reason I did it was because I thought I might get a install out of the deal boy was I wrong:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm the guy who handed out all the blue sports bras on the Dr. Oz show. 

Don't think for a minute that was pleasurable. 500 bad ones to 4 good ones?


*Please.*


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Just another reason why I don't want to do any service work. 

You bust your ass to fix someone else's problem to save their Christmas, they thank you a million times, then a week later when they get the bill they complain about the price and claim "You weren't even there that long"

lol maybe I'm a bit bitter, if I needed the work, and the work was there, I'm sure it wouldn't matter what day it is


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

That's why it's important to collect at time of completion, when the panic is still in full bloom.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I've noticed this a lot on this forum. Some of you don't get paid as soon as the work is done? Idc if it's residential or commercial they better have a check ready by the time I'm done with the work or else the drains gonna mysteriously clog back up or the copper cutters are coming out:whistling2:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I get paid at the time of completion except for a few commerical accounts and some good residential customers that I trust.





Paul


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I have one property management company I don't get paid at time of completion from but they pay me in 3days every time their office is 5minutes from my house so its no big deal.


----------

